
I swapped my MacBook for an iPad+Linode (2011) - indigodaddy
http://yieldthought.com/post/12239282034/swapped-my-macbook-for-an-ipad
======
indigodaddy
This is a repost from 2011, but I think it is still an interesting workflow
(at least the +Linode portion, no matter the client system), and timely, given
how cloudy things have gotten since then. Good opportunity to see how others
are doing cloud workflows now, that they use to do locally, etc. Some modern
HN commentary/discussion I think would be good re: this topic/cloud workflows
etc...

~~~
freehunter
I re-read this series constantly, man I wish there was an update or another
article in the same writing style. It's like digital "quasi-nomad" porn for
me, a digital nomadic lifestyle I can actually live (and I do sometimes).
Traveling the city and working from anywhere is a very romantic idea.

My workflow on my side project is pretty similar to his: I use Vim as my
editor and tmux (or screen) to handle it all. It's web programming, but most
of the work these days is backend so I don't need web debugging tools too
much. I do use my Macbook more than an iPad just for screen size, but it works
the same everywhere. I do light patches or emergency command line fixes from
my phone.

My dev server runs on Digital Ocean for $5/mo. I code in Vim with a very light
vimrc (add NerdTree and rails.vim and that's about it). My main tmux window
has two panes, the code at the top and a 20-line pane at the bottom for the
rails console. The next window has my running puma server. I can shut down my
machine and it's all still running in the cloud.

I used to use Cloud9, it's really damn buggy and doesn't work on mobile
devices but it was convenient and cloudy. Since they were bought by Amazon I
was hoping it'd get more love and they'd fix it, but it's only been worse. It
finally got to the point where I couldn't stand it anymore and switched to
Vim. It's a nicer workflow than I would have thought, and I didn't even have
to give up my mouse. Highly recommended.

------
gregjor
Working on an iPad Pro as my main computer

[http://typicalprogrammer.com/working-on-an-ipad-pro-as-my-
ma...](http://typicalprogrammer.com/working-on-an-ipad-pro-as-my-main-
computer)

